# Snake has new skin



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2018)

How's it look on him?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> How's it look on him?



yep thats looks right way to go


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 8, 2018)

Props snake


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 8, 2018)

Well deserved! Congrats Snake!


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 8, 2018)

I like it, well deserved.


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 8, 2018)

Fuuk yea!!!! I approved as well


----------



## Seeker (Nov 8, 2018)

good. Snake actually likes to talk about lifting and all related..


----------



## Maijah (Nov 8, 2018)

I approve of this message


----------



## Hurt (Nov 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> How's it look on him?




Makes him look older tbh


----------



## Jin (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice bump for Snake. For the board.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Nice bump for Snake. For the board.



And now you're blue...

Jin... update the fukin pickem  :32 (18):


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hell yeah Snake!!!!   Well deserved!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2018)

oh damn nice Snake & Jin


----------



## bugman (Nov 8, 2018)

This couldn't have happened to a nicer set of calves.   Nice work my friend.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 9, 2018)

Congrats to snake! Well deserved, mad props!


----------



## snake (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks POB and to all of you. I hope to continue serving you all.


----------



## snake (Nov 9, 2018)

Seeker said:


> good. Snake actually likes to talk about lifting and all related..



Now that's a high complement; this lifestyle is my passion.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

It's about fuuuckin time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (16):


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hell yeah. Congrats to you both


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 9, 2018)

Congrats brother.  You too Jin and NS and German


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2018)

One of the most genuine guys on this board. Well deserved.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 9, 2018)

Seeker said:


> good. Snake actually likes to talk about lifting and all related..



Even the “C” word...


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 9, 2018)

Congratulations buddy. You deserve it man.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 9, 2018)

Color looks good on him, way to go snake!


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Color looks good on him, way to go snake!


 I dunno. Aren’t brightly colored snakes poisonous?


----------



## Elivo (Nov 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> I dunno. Aren’t brightly colored snakes poisonous?



Maybe, but this one is probably too old to be much of a threat :32 (1):


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Maybe, but this one is probably too old to be much of a threat :32 (1):



Right. 

No teeth left :32 (13):


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 9, 2018)

Snake jin  savage, and German congrats


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Snake jin and German congrats



Thanks dude. Don’t forget NS got a bump to mod too.


----------



## HDH (Nov 9, 2018)

Congrats man.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 9, 2018)

Congrats man!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> I dunno. Aren’t brightly colored snakes poisonous?



Actually no snakes are poisonous. Some are venemous though. 


Shit, I bet Im banned now......


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 9, 2018)

Congrats to all bumps.

Snake has over 30 years of knowledge to work with. Great guy.


----------



## DF (Nov 9, 2018)

Congrats! POB is a bit slow.


----------



## bigdog (Nov 9, 2018)

congrats old buddy!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2018)

DF said:


> Congrats! POB is a bit slow.



Just being careful not to burn to many cals.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 10, 2018)

Congrats. Well deserved.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 10, 2018)

Well deserved promotion congratulations buddy


----------

